# Is this where I post? I live near Devore, CA



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

Devore is a high kill shelter. Often times I see a dog and wonder if it will get rescued. I do volunteer with one of the rescues near here, but sometimes rescues get full and I don't know who else to let know about a particular dog.
This just happened. I saw a gorgeous picture of a 1 year old female, and her time was up, and I don't know for sure but I think they put her down.

So many of my friends and my family tell me that they cannot walk through shelters because it is so depressing...you want to take them all. I DO walk through shelters, and it hurts me every bit as much as it hurts others, but I do it for the dogs.

So, if I see a GSD there that looks like a good dog that should be given another chance, should I post it here? If not, who else should I contact.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You can post dogs that are in imminent danger of euthanasia in the "urgent" section. Dogs that aren't about to be put down go in the "non-urgent" section. Only purebred German Shepherds (or dogs that appear purebred) are allowed to be posted on this site.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

^ what Emoore said. We also ask that if you post a dog in either section that you follow up on the dog so they aren't being "bumped up" forever when they are no longer in the shelter.

When making the posting, give as much information as you can, a link to whatever site they are on and contact info (for where the dog is, not yourself).


Also, please read these threads:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-know-where-dog-going-w-rhayas-post.html


----------

